

Dell XPS13 Developer/Sputnik Available (Ubuntu Pre-Installed) - cies
http://bartongeorge.net/2015/04/09/4th-gen-dell-xps-13-developer-edition-available

======
cies
More info, specifically on installing Linux on a Windows version of the
laptop, here:
[https://github.com/mpalourdio/xps13](https://github.com/mpalourdio/xps13)

